# Pigeon/Dove Pet owners in San Diego?



## linn (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi,

I am new to the group and was wondering if there is anyone out there in the San Diego area who is keeping pigeons and/or doves as pets. I recently lost my dear 1 year old and I think it would help to see some other tame pigeons and doves -- so I know that life goes on 

I am also interested in maybe adopting a ringneck dove someday, but I'm finding they are not so common these days. If anyone knows of someone with ringnecks in So Calif, please let me know.

thanks

Raz


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Raz,

My rescue partner, Bart, in Norco has lots of our rescued pigeons and doves available for adoption. Let me know if you would like to get in touch with him, and I'll privately send you his contact information.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Raz,

Hello and I am sorry to hear about your loss. We have all been thru it and it is a hard time losing a pet, they are like our children.

You definitely came to the right place, as Terry is not only a wealth of knowledge, but has access to so many resources!

Treesa


----------

